# Duke/Carolina



## Tator

hmmm must not have any carolina fans on this Forum anymore......I thought people would be ripping the better team who lost last night.

Duke controlled most the game, too bad we lost, but hey, #17 vs a #5, we were underdogs.............

refs were for carolina all game :lol:

carolina fans can come out of hiding!!!! don't be ashamed your team can only beat Duke by 6, tourney time, you'll be knocked out the 1st round!!! I call it now

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS

:withstupid:

ummmmm.........yeah what he said


----------



## 870 XPRS

My favorite part of the game is when carolina just loafed around the court keeping it close while duke was busting their *****. Then when it came down to the end, UNC just basically shrugged off any attempt duke had and took care of business.

I honestly can't believe your pulling the #5 v. #16 crap and act like duke was supposed to lose by 20. It doesn't matter who is having a down year in this rivalry, it is bar-none the best in the land and each team gets the others best shot everytime. Makes for some pretty exciting games.

On that NOTE..............

*CAROLINA WINS!!!!*


----------



## Tator

holy moly, you got a fart in your brain??????

who put a bug up your a$$......

grumpy old men comments, sorry.

but yeah, too bad the tradition couldn't continue at Wild Wings for this matchup, washers take precidence????

oh well, the real game I care about is tonight anyways, #1 vs #2 I think my team will prevail easily, go womens b-ball


----------



## jwdinius1

All i can say is we beat u at cameron indoor which is worth 10pts in my mind, your backcourt will never ever play like that again my got paulas and scheyer played like real guards not what they are use to playing like, so all i can say is duke sucks, we spotted you guys like 10pts in the first 5 mins of the game at home and u still lost. Hell of a team u got there


----------



## Tator

Hey the women beat your ***** down handily!!!!! yeah, that's right baby, #1 in the nation!!! why don't you try those shoes on for size!!!

boo ya


----------



## Triple B

jwdinius1 said:


> All i can say is we beat u at cameron indoor which is worth 10pts in my mind, your backcourt will never ever play like that again my got paulas and scheyer played like real guards not what they are use to playing like, so all i can say is duke sucks, we spotted you guys like 10pts in the first 5 mins of the game at home and u still lost. Hell of a team u got there


the only reason you even like NC is because I do, man your such a copycat! :roll:


----------



## Tator

not anyones's fault, all NC fans are followers

it takes a Duke fan to be the leader!!!


----------



## jwdinius1

Last time i checked you and ur dog were the only people who cared about women;s bb, i mean organized keepaway, man im sorry but if ur going to tell me ur happy cuz the women won ur full of ****


----------



## Tator

GO DUKE WOMEN!!!!!!!!!! #1 IN THE COUNTRY BABY!!!!!!

it's ok, UNC WAS #2, don't take it so hard..............

:withstupid:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Didn't you just get your basement painted and were supposed to watch it dry for the rest of the basketball season?

Private college kids,,,what a bunch of yuppies. Cameron Indoor is ours for the 2nd straight year.


----------



## Tator

hey, 3 out of the last 11 meetings there isn't bad is it 870..........


----------



## 870 XPRS

You pull out your stats,,,,,,what's the all-time series at???

....or are we done talking about records


----------



## Tator

you were talking about cameron indoor, so I just threw those stats at you


----------



## Triple B

I don't think we should overlook the fact that both teams suck as football! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

You are right, but of course duke sucks more!!!


----------



## Triple B

870 XPRS said:


> You are right, but of course duke sucks more!!!


LOL, this is very true, when it boils down to it duke pretty much sucks, even when the two suckiest FB teams do battle, they suck the worst! :beer:


----------



## Tator

:rollin:


----------



## smalls

I just thought I'd throw in the comment

FEAR THE TURTLE!!!!

The NIT better watch out!!!!


----------



## Triple B

:jammin: hey maybe in a few years after dukes bball program takes a slide, they can get beat up by NDSU in the NIT tourney!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> I just thought I'd throw in the comment
> 
> FEAR THE TURTLE!!!!
> 
> The NIT better watch out!!!!


Hey, remember those days when Maryland actually had a decent program and people looked forward to big games against them.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Speaking of Carolina.........................

Didn't they lose to lowly unranked NC State?


----------



## 870 XPRS

I thought I'd gotten away with one........state had our number.

Go terps today against duke.


----------



## smalls

HEY TATOR...HOW YOU LIKE THEM APPLES!!!!

4 losses in a row...that hurts

Talk of not making the NCAA tourney...oooh the sting

Losing to the much maligned Maryland Terrapins team... I am guessing you woke up this morning looking for the cat that chit in your mouth

FEAR THE TURTLE!!!


----------



## jwdinius1

Hey speaking of Duke when was the last time the won a game??? not counting the womens team who u all follow so damn much?? :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

Tator said:


> hmmm must not have any carolina fans on this Forum anymore......I thought people would be ripping the better team who lost last night.


Is that four losses in a row???

What a great team. LMAO!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## Tator

smalls, u just worry about your cattle out there in western ND, or if your not into that, finish up your job on the oil rig.........

boy, we have a lot of UNC fans all the sudden, I didn't hear you saying much when you lost to a couple unranked teams, that shut you all up pretty quick!!!!

as for my womens team, I don't know what your talking about, they keep winning, so I don't know what this 4 in a row talk is about??? :eyeroll:

still sore that we beat UNC last week???? get over it!!!!

:beer: NIT baby!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1

I tell u what, you Duke fans wont shut up, we beat u at YOUR house and now all u can talk about is the Women's game, man get over it nobody cares about womens b-ball, your telling me your happy with the fact the men have lost 4 in a row, r unranked, but wait the women beat UNC your right you win. :withstupid:


----------



## Tator

:withstupid:

GO DUKE WOMEN

#1 IN THE NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:

:withstupid:


----------



## 870 XPRS

March 4th is the rematch.......Sunday afternoon at 3.


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## R y a n

Ok boys...

Let's just remember to keep this at good clean fun... Nothing personal. That being said... let's keep up the jabs and ribbing!

Ya gotta admit it is a bit fun to see Duke struggle...

Have you heard the latest news?

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/ ... OE=SPOISVA

Duke falls out of men's basketball poll for first time in 11 years
 
Updated 2/12/2007 10:28 PM ET
BY Marlen Garcia, USA TODAY

*The Blue Devils dropped out of the top 25 for the first time since the final rankings of the 1996 season* after losing at Maryland 72-60 Sunday and extending their losing streak to four games, unprecedented since January 1996.

They also fell out of the Associated Press media poll and are treading shaky ground with the NCAA tournament looming.

The Blue Devils will attempt to regroup in time for Wednesday's Atlantic Coast Conference game at Boston College (18-6, 9-2), the league leader that slipped into the rankings this week at No. 21. Duke, ranked 16th last week, is 18-7, 5-6.

Duke beat BC 75-61 on Jan. 28 in Durham, N.C., but hasn't won since. During this skid, it has lost at home to Florida State and North Carolina.

These are odd times for Duke coach Mike Krzyzewski, whose eight-man rotation has a junior in DeMarcus Nelson, four freshmen and three sophomores.

Krzyzewski, who has directed Duke to the Sweet 16 or beyond in the last nine seasons, is trying to keep the players' confidence up. "Is it lack of effort?" he asked. "Is it lack of belief? Is it lack of work? It's none of those things for our guys. They believe. They work hard. We just travel a narrow road between winning and losing."

Duke started the season ranked 11th and went as high as No. 5 on Dec. 25 and Jan 1. The Blue Devils still have road games at Clemson, St. John's and No. 4 North Carolina and will play Georgia Tech and Maryland at home.
------

I've always maintained that UNC was a lock final four team with Florida. I think I can go back to a previous thread where I said that 4 months ago!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## KEN W

Maybe they won't make the tournament. :box:


----------



## 870 XPRS

R y a n said:


> I've always maintained that UNC was a lock final four team with Florida. I think I can go back to a previous thread where I said that 4 months ago!


I'm sticking with my 4 #1's i mentioned earlier in the year Florida, UNC, Ohio State, and UCLA. Wisconsin will get bumped when Ohio State gets the better of them late in the year.

UNC gets to avenge one of their losses tonight at home against Virginia Tech. Duke however gets to go on the road tomorrow night against the best record in the ACC, 9-2 Boston College. When Williams got suspended earlier in the year I wrote them off, but Dudley has been magnificent and kept them right in the thick of tournament talk. I wouldn't mind seeing Duke with a losing record in the ACC and a invitation to the NIT.


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## Tator

hey 870, you keep showing that man hangin in the rim, is he your boyfriend your so proud of???? I can't think of anyone else who would keep putting up a picture that they are so proud of unless it was of someone who they feel affectionate about. Good luck with that, hope I get an invitation to the wedding. 

Hey BEN, welsome to the topic. Haven't seen ya round the site for a while and when ya do your ripping on the topic!!!! cmon man
as for the AP report about Duke falling out of the top 25, 'note to self' :eople who read the sports forum probably read espn online and read the fargo forum sports section:: 
I don't think we need to see what the AP has to say when we've already read it elsewhere :lol:

Nice to see so many UNC fans in the house, apparently I'm the only Duke fan huh. oh well, I'm not mad about the season........yet :******:

BC is goin down!!!!!

and I also want to give a shout out to my womens team... #1 in the Nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY

TATOR


----------



## smalls

Tator said:


> \
> Nice to see so many UNC fans in the house, apparently I'm the only Duke fan huh. oh well, I'm not mad about the season........yet :ticked:


Lets be crystal here, no UNC love comin from this guy. Deciding who I like better between UNC and Duke is like picking between the hydrosquirts and convulsive dry heaving...

FEAR THE TURTLE!!!


----------



## verg

hey tator,
i'm a dukie!! 
Although, i won't be much help in the argument. They just aren't terribly good right now. A little too young and they need a pure scorer. Their traditional in your face D is a little lacking as well. i don't think they are quite quick enough. Next year may be the year. Duke girls do matter!! I am a girls bball coach afterall.


----------



## Tator

how about that UNC game last night????

NO COMMENTS ON THE GAME 870?????

where u at??????????

ye ye


----------



## phred zink

ok wow tator... on behalf of all UNC fans, we're sorry for not spending all of our free time online taking cheap shots at a team that is clearly better than Duke... oh by the way, you're right. women's hoops is exciting to watch... who wouldn't want to watch a bunch of women pass the ball over a dozen times before they decide to take a shot... I can actually feel a coma coming on just thinking about women's basketball


----------



## Tator

how did the BC game turn out??????????
 

hey zink, who the #### are u?????? :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator

870 XPRS wrote:

:eyeroll:


> UNC gets to avenge one of their losses tonight at home against Virginia Tech. Duke however gets to go on the road tomorrow night against the best record in the ACC, 9-2 Boston College.


 :eyeroll:

care to take this any more deeper than you already have 870?????? UNC really avenged their loss eh!!!! :lol:

just thought you might want to allaborate (sp?) a little more on the issue at hand.........

DUKE women #1 in the nation baby!!!!

In all reality, I think Duke deserves a Top 25 ranking IMO, which I'm sure they'll get back next week. It is a pretty even season for teams this year, will make a good tournament!!! Ohio almost got knocked off tonight also.......


----------



## phred zink

someone who apparently has the capability to distinguish between a good team from a s#!tty one... tator


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> NO COMMENTS ON THE GAME 870?????
> 
> where u at??????????


In the top 10........where u at????????


----------



## Tator

good comeback after a loss

:lol:


----------



## phred zink

UNC might be coming off of a loss, but the last time I checked they were still a ranked team... Where exactly is Duke at?... Oh, right. I forgot that they stop counting after 25.


----------



## jwdinius1

I"M BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah i know UNC lost but hey the Mandan High School girls bb team is ranked 25th in the nation :beer: That's more than we can say about ......................DUKE!!!


----------



## Tator

give it a few days fellas, UNC wasn't ranked back in the early 2000's. FYI


----------



## phred zink

so you're saying that in a few days North Carolina will no longer be ranked?... :eyeroll: i believe that, that is statistically impossible... unless UNC should somehow happen to lose the rest of their games this season. (which doesn't seem likely.) :beer:


----------

